# Infractions



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I thought that it would helpful if the infraction system was explained a little so that members understand both what the consequences could be for breaking forum rules, and also, how they work.

The infraction system is basically a system that we use to warn people.

If members break forum rules or post in a way that we deem to have a negative affect on our forum, we issue an infraction. Each infraction carries a weight of different points, so if someone breaks a very serious rule, the infraction will carry more points and someone who breaks a less serious rule, this carries fewer points.

The infraction points build up, so if someone continues to break rules and therefore continues to receive infractions, their points will reach a point where they will be automatically banned. The points also do, eventually, expire, so for members who take note of their wanring and change their behaviour accordingly, they will eventually be clear of these points.

This system not only works as a way to warn members, but also means that the moderator team don't need to keep tabs on who breaks what rules, therefore ensuring that members will receive the appropriate warnings and bans, regardless of whether the Moderators have tabs on that member.

I hope that all makes sense.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Aren't infractions to do with drilling for shake gas?

edit: Serious question, but how long do points stay before expiring? Not that I have any of course. I'm a good boy


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Katy said:


> I thought that it would helpful if the infraction system was explained a little so that members understand both what the consequences could be for breaking forum rules, and also, how they work.
> 
> The infraction system is basically a system that we use to warn people.
> 
> ...


how many points are you allowed before the automatic ban, and will the ban be permanent ?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Clear as mud @Katy. I see a certain bragging 22 yr old was banned of late, would this be as a result of said earlier posts today?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

How comes they dont disapear from your settings page ? Ive got an expired one from feb still there lol


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Aren't infractions to do with drilling for shake gas?
> 
> edit: Serious question, but how long do points stay before expiring? Not that I have any of course. I'm a good boy


i once heard you described as an intelligent troll


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Aren't infractions to do with drilling for shake gas?
> 
> edit: Serious question, but how long do points stay before expiring?* Not that I have any of course. I'm a good boy *  *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> you forgot to give her this :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> edit: Serious question, but how long do points stay before expiring? Not that I have any of course. I'm a good boy





Paz1982 said:


> how many points are you allowed before the automatic ban, and will the ban be permanent ?


To be honest, if we shared the full details of what gets what points and when they expire, people would abuse it. They would hold fire until their warning expire and then go for it again. And members would choose what types of rules they break in order to avoid a ban. Especially the members who join to troll the forum.

The best advice is 'don't break rules or act like a d!ck' 



mixerD1 said:


> Clear as mud @Katy. I see a certain bragging 22 yr old was banned of late, would this be as a result of said earlier posts today?


I wasn't actually aware he was banned, so no, that isn't the reason.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> How comes they dont disapear from your settings page ? Ive got an expired one from feb still there lol


I have one from 2009 mate so your not the only one.

The ban is dependant on the infraction and level of points incurred.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> How comes they dont disapear from your settings page ? Ive got an expired one from feb still there lol


If it's expired then I don't know. I can do some research into that on Monday. Maybe vbulletin has a setting that keeps them there even though the points have dropped off to help Moderators identify if someone was a previous offender who has just waited for points to drop off? I'll look into it


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mish said:


> i once heard you described as an intelligent troll


Haha who gave me such a lovely backhanded compliment?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Katy said:


> If it's expired then I don't know. I can do some research into that on Monday. Maybe vbulletin has a setting that keeps them there even though the points have dropped off to help Moderators identify if someone was a previous offender who has just waited for points to drop off? I'll look into it


Its alright dont worry about it lol just wondered


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Haha who gave me such a lovely backhanded compliment?


i need not say, you already know


----------

